# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  envoyer/recevoir fichier vers/depuis servlet

## Ikki

Bonjour

J'ai un problme d'envoi/ception de fichier depuis un programme java vers une servlet

But:
	1) Passer un fichier pdf de Programme.java vers servlet
	2) Puis passer un autre fichier pdf de servlet vers Programme.java

Remarque:
	Pour mon test, les deux fichiers  envoyer sont les memes : c:/temp/test.pdf
	Mais lorsque j'envoie "test.pdf" de :
		- Programme vers servlet, je devrais obtenir un fichier "FichierATraiterRecupParServlet.pdf"
		- servlet vers Programme, je devrais obtenir un fichier "FichierATraiterRecupParProg.pdf"

Resultat obtenu:
	1) De Programme vers servlet : rien ne se passe :
		- aucune erreur
		- aucune trace dans les logs,
		- pas de fichier "FichierATraiterRecupParProg.pdf" cree 
	2) De servlet vers programme:
		- obtention d'un fichier "FichierATraiterRecupParProg.pdf" mais non lisible car taille du fichier ne correspond pas
		- aucune erreur
		- aucune trace dans les log : je pense donc qu'il n'y a pas eu de communication entre le programme et servlet

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider  resoudre mon probleme?
Merci d'avance



Voici le code que j'utilise pour Programme.java et servlet.

Programme.java



```

```



SERVLET:



```

```

----------


## tchize_

c'est pas comme  qu'on fait de l'upload en http, ou alors uniquement si la requete est "put". Le mieux et de faire ton upload avec un client http, comme si c'tait un upload formulaire, en utilisant par exemple la librairie commons httpclient de jakarta. Pour le cot servlet il faut ensuite rceptionner en utilisant commons fileupload de jakarta aussi.

----------

